# Bass, Bream, Blimey! - Red's South Coast Easter trip.



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbjs5rYAAUNfgAASYOf/2D1tfKq////wUAVdGi9723dnrzuOa63sOIamCBGETTSPUTZQAAAAGagNT0TTSTyTEgDQAaDQAaAABKaCClPyFPCjRqZoaQwTBDATajIJNSU9KeU1NqYTaE0xAYmJoNMmmJoaBKaQUxqeRT1QzymSYgBtQABkB6iSTLM8qTF8vnqfVwiQrt6u3w/TlkbB1ioaNYy6t58PphsnMdfWmAjQ/0SEM+TI9h/fArpRpDu14aDZuBXHG37gc9iZc2obm/lo4tXnGaQYdU+i53NrArSlRHwmcyGOANiAPuVLbZKoK+MKRnMaEFrMWtfqaGh2UoY8HrF+y+oZKrUoVSkYubOStjMJJeckWuxBo4O6zmQW1USBNTNEUssDCkGXClGdQPEkeU7is4XrjKEgrG3i3xypwpbPFoNWNlzIRoEzKaU1zWQlBMmqpOstnkpwX08cmvo+y3mZHwDCxBKhr7o5DVciFZ4E+GGIOIHHI51lbOGmTFKTk0QKRS6C0SeOVQBhzUrOgYhLZ5KboW2QthOMUtdMnDpbfuDsCgeAO0KB2B1cA0DqBHfJ/aZn7bnLJKJ3T6CuIbMVjAK0w6sD3TCw+zTJN9KNLURiqKboUCBq6OXPiGwY3d/bDf0/mE0eVx4oPCXB24hIn1GYKvXhe4OdN4JMUBrH3vN2v4433T/JMZmhso/lpSUzlZvCJhaC9kKLOc3kX8bB0kQzEmAF5zxqGStQo+oh9hNoxrBmpaKIKiazQlZ7WUpslr0TJOi6k5qxNEDhGPPw2/hzTnWyefN2hM73hLKlKHhNSuiEx2IefzpMSOkU56OOIo63MdU9uemW07BRKkkw6TTiNJ2mQDxQE6NKsOZohkz+khaytuxqkrVCUu3KiXTr13dJNW86OnKazwg7Q4jkRyC9is8ZachiIQRc1B9iaU3SOAJjdlYk6GghjMKgQGxtiQC/mZrxIHnmFHdkkOO6HWj+lixdEYAvvQKYjdhUcP5rhaZnNDuAQ8F1ItD2npt0FtU9YazG/tj6wG3Ae8DXSpOxBOm4H3iNq323Bd6Ii/c3aSGXZAIx45dkLXKlgY4OBunPlMXo3oAkKbaGYMQ4gwDRhmqbzqByfHturzehaViiMIvkF2k2qoenh30uclZFvku7g31uH4rE9m36bVW3cStbbEESG/UxHOCloh5YNR8yGUzUbJKK3KDAWJnzpQWuVjjVsM0oWCsvdvpD3vSGJQ1bDGJpkUBxo8X6tfF8LLlyGfTkzYQPk/DSw2t21kXXb5sUSg7T5dFGBtwDVc8tWfYIfvDVDNWBq3AqsdamndJ2MGtbtpsYxrmNy5B7AuGnRqnrqTyDzYuDDda0yUGumVzz3vaWZFUypjnrRYwkhBxFEXDrzMLHuFByrXXDiVAXYKJQ0s9Xa1u53xN3YYuBgB0NiCOPDx94k153mX8EPOaLWzwucs3rh/FtZPJF4TmkDhxdGd7kHio3y0m9NlQ2Cn8CYjKGnBDEOYaZl3BxUkHArHG1oFRUXVbcj4Q9qmot+j19EXDF4BxuhRMonS8dFkgqAFyJIgiyaU682FGw5CErgZ1AFkgpHAmEI3UhNv7CPHoxGrxlnohUGplcxUsnQKp0Qhx6y/Eiir45ned+WLiwnGA3OCiBeiyGgUbnYgoPIGTBfZjeHUmjbL9cj6M74z/4u5IpwoSFx2c1sA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Great pics and reports Red. Glad to see you got out everyday over easter. Looks like you had a great long weekend.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate, well done on getting out so often over the weekend. well done on the first bass also - he's a beauty!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fantastic report Leigh! that shallow crossing is a gem isn't it! glad to hear the trolling paid off......the lures you use, suspending or floating? I do not tend to paddle very far between spots to shot gun popper casts so havent bothered with the trolling in the past......might do in future though, maybe a spinner bait as it sits on the bottom while I popper away.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Great report Leigh. Those little bass are amazing buggers. Taking on anything that looks edible.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

great report as usual Red
what a top family weekend you all had
looks like very little traffic on the water as well, sure makes yakking all that more enjoyable


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Enjoyed your summary of mixed venues and and the successes in both fresh and salt, also well done Kylie on your first salt achievements.

Shallow Crossing has kayak written all over it as well you would be really refreshed after that break Red


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great report Red, and some fantastic photos.

I haven't been up to shallow crossing for years, and I've never fished there, so definitely keen to have a try - it looks so serene up there!

Wagonga inlet is a great fishery - I've only ever fished it in a boat though. How did you find the current in the main channel (just near the bridge) - it wasn;t too difficult?

Ant


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice report & go Kylie!

Top photos again mate and congrats on the ripper Tailor, they may be slippery and toothy but put up a nice little fight, those Bream over 30cm would have done some damage to poor fisherman but Kylie looked quite at home, yellow really is her colour mate ( All that pedalling on LBG must have got her confidence up!!??? ).

Must organise a coastal trip soon, get the ladies on the Outfitter allowing your Adventure to return to its rightfull owner... Im always happy to paddle my Quest anyday, perhaps Duras in the near future?


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

great report and pics as always...
congrats on a very successful break...

(damn those poppers !! :x cant get them to work :? )


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Awsome report Red. I loved reading your Narooma report, having spent many weeks fishing the inlet during my childhood visits to the rello's. It can be a very hard place to get onto decent fish tho. As usual, outstanding photo's, especially the one with your dad as he is casting.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Leigh , sounds like a great family weekend to me , and ya cant get better than that, congratulations Kylie, it looks like your the best fisherman there and i must say you do look good on YOUR kayak


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Love the summary

Great job Red


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Well done Red. Great report and beautiful pictures. I love the third one with the rear shot of you casting and the line going out with the popper (?) mid air. Really good stuff. Were these taken with the new , I'm-replacing-the-one-I-lost-overboard Olympus? If so were you using the default press-half-down, focus and shoot option or had you chosen some of the pre-mixed options (I can't seem to work these pre-mixed one out on mine)?

By the way, my little guy Hugh wants you to say hi to Luke for him. They were hanging out together at Barlings and putting the playground through it's paces together. He saw Luke in the photo and sang out "hey...what's luke doing inside our computer!?!?!?"

JT


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Great report as usual Red. I pulled the pin on going down as the weather seemed ....... Only got out one day here in Sydney but with nothing to show for it.
Just wondering if you had a dive at all...the dive thread seems to be going nowhere  Will try to get something up soon. Thought some around here were interested but ??


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Great report & photos, Red.

The south coast is special, I'm really glad I moved here, although it can be a bugga trying to work out where where to go, & will I need the gaff & net. frinstance there should be some prawns around this week, also the lobsters are moving in close & I could always go fishing.

We walked down the 'Corn Trail' yesterday, I missed out on stepping on a well & truely legal black snake, by about 6ins, great walk though. I didnt know that I could levitate myself and side step at the same time.

cheers

mal


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Dive Yak, the vis down here on Monday was about 40ft + (my sounder works in ft). I found some great 12ft reef around long nose pt, and plenty <30 which is definitely spearable.

I try to avoid Sydney as much as possible, so if your ever down this way give me a PM.

Also the lobsters should be around just waiting for a westerly, to flatten things out a bit.

cheers

Mal


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Will do Mal.......... Its been while since I pulled up any crays.


----------

